# Unmanned and Autonomous Ships



## surfaceblow (Jan 16, 2008)

I just received a notice of a Special Panel Session during the SNAME ANNUAL MEETING & EXPO that will be held at the Rhode Island Convention Center at the end of October 2009. The Special Panel is going to be chaired by Christer Broman, Conic Phillips and Paul Hess III US Navy

"As we continue to expand our ocean horizons there are tremendous opportunities for the application of robotics, in and on the sea. Both remote-piloted and autonomous vehicles are already deployed to carry out a range of tasks and new vehicles and new capabilities are developing at a fast pace.

The possibility of unmanned ships for ocean transport and other duties both naval and commercial is seen as a possibility and something worth exploring although many technical and non-technical hurdles remain to be crossed."

Papers that will be represented are Titles: 

Recent Marine Robotic Research at Virginia Tech 
Dr. W.L. NE

A Regulators View of Unmanned and Autonomous Shipping 
Rich Felizio 

Improved AUV operations through intelligent use of diagnostics, the world-model and its application to future large-scale autonomous naval and commercial Isobar Teena

What are your thoughts?

Joe


----------



## johnb42 (Jun 1, 2009)

Sorry, but I lost it in the first line. Goddam that Scottish wine.


----------



## surfaceblow (Jan 16, 2008)

johnb42 said:


> Sorry, but I lost it in the first line. Goddam that Scottish wine.


May be I should of started with drone ships of the future and the at home arm chair operators jobs.

Joe


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Appears to me to be another example of the lack of a number of intelligent synapses.


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Being one of the first keep a UMS watch ( 24 hrs ) with nobody down below and having built a number of very modern vessels I agree with the concept .

However why can I not get my morning paper deliverd on time ? Or sometimes at all .

Better service when the paper boy who got up at 5 to do his rounds than today when some "bum " in a car throws it into the drive way .

At least I dont give the new chappy a tip .

Derek


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

There could be NO better concept than a ship without anyone on board. Everyone on board this one would surely agree! The problem of legal ownership, will however, have to be solved first. It's fairly simple with, "drone", aircraft, as they have, "Eyes, ears and weapons", to prove ownership. Presently, and certainly in the future, Piracy is going to be rather difficult to overcome if the vessel is uninhabited. Who, for instance, will do what, when and if, a 100k or 200K dwt tanker is hi-jacked and the door to the engine control room is forced?

Oil at $60/bbl is one thing, but if the price goes to €300/bbl what then? The USN will probably suggest an unmanned escort vessel, with several drones, but however good they are, the USN will not be able to control the weather.


----------



## kewl dude (Jun 1, 2008)

Another thread on here talks about sailboat owners single handing their vessels and the dangers involved. Lotsa run down sailboat owners attest there was no one on look out on the ship that hit them. Unmanned ships this will be true. What will happen when two unmanned fully loaded ULCC's find each other mid ocean? Which will know to turn out of the way of the other?

Greg Hayden


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

I am almost certain it will happen soon for cross harbour and the likes - I think it will be a good while before we see it deep sea or with hazardous cargoes - the technology is there - its just a comfort thing. Planes can take of , cruise and land with no human intervention - any volunteers to fly in one without a pilot.


----------



## Thats another Story (Mar 4, 2009)

Pirate's Will Have A Ball?


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

JOHN PRUDEN said:


> Pirate's Will Have A Ball?


Cool - where can I get a ticket? 

I've got the outfit and everything(Thumb)


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

I thought this thread was about a ship with a crew of women!


----------



## mikeg (Aug 24, 2006)

JoK said:


> I thought this thread was about a ship with a crew of women!


Now there's a thought. Pink hull?

(Runs for cover)


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

mikeg said:


> Now there's a thought. Pink hull?
> 
> (Runs for cover)


Austrian blinds
no shoes indoors
smoking outside
under the chairs hoovered
a bond full of hair care products 
and gingham covers on the COW machines


(pushes mikeg out from under the table)


----------



## JoK (Nov 12, 2006)

ohh gingham covers on the COWs!!
A fashion statement that!


----------



## Satanic Mechanic (Feb 23, 2009)

JoK said:


> ohh gingham covers on the COWs!!
> A fashion statement that!


suppressedfearfilledchortlesmiley


----------

